# Aquarium CO2 Reactor Diffuser with pump



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

How to diffuse Co2 ? 

The inline diffuser is not an option for me because I do not have an external filter.  

The ceramic diffusers and the bazooka are popular but I do not like a the look of too much bubbles floating around. I think that the ceramic media gets clogged very easily too. 

Another product is this aquarium reactor diffuser from co2 art. I think I can connect it to a pump with minimal effort but I am not that DIY guy and  have a couple of questions .

External or internal pumps ? 

externals are expensive and make at least some noise. I can use some rubber mounting to dampen the sound , but is that enough ? Companies like to claim of super silent pumps , which I do not trust.

Internals are cheap but generate unwanted heat in the tank , and another bulky unwanted equipment in the tank.
I think that I will need some reducers too , because the water pumps outlets are bigger.

The tank is 150 litres , what kind of flow do you think I need ?


----------



## ian_m (4 Jun 2014)

id_darren said:


> Another product is this aquarium reactor diffuser from co2 art.


This item is internal only, if you read the small print. As you said yet another item in the tank.


----------



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

I know the item is internal but that does not mean that you cannot connect it to external pump. At least that`s what I think.


----------



## foxfish (4 Jun 2014)

If you take out the balls they work very well, the spinning action makes a vortex inside the tube.


----------



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

What pump would you choose , if it was for your set up ?


----------



## ian_m (4 Jun 2014)

This link below quotes 400-1200l/hr pump rate.
http://www.hinterfeld.com/aquarium-...40l-tank-up402-m-p-489.html?cPath=108_115_131

So something like the JBL ProFlow 750 (Ebay £20) will do. However you will need to fiddle with pipe sizes/reducers and/or hot water to stretch pipes. JBL 750 is 16/22 in & 12/16 out and above diffuser requires non standard 18mm inside diameter pipe (or hot water and 16mm pipe).

If you run it external as below from u750 user manual, you will need to sort intakes as well as suitable distribution of outlet water in the tank.


----------



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

that helped a lot , thank you. The more connections and reducers the bigger the risk of failure ,  sounds to much complicated to me. I think I will go for the bazookas and accept the fact to watch the fizzy bubbles.


----------



## foxfish (4 Jun 2014)

These units are meant to be run internally but I did run one externally for years without any problems!
Not saying I would recommend doing so but it worked a treat for me.
I had to glue the unit together with epoxy & it was above my sump so any leaks would of been caught in the sump.


----------



## John S (4 Jun 2014)

TMC do something similar. I've used them and found they work well.


----------



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

I think I found what I need in this video from Co2 supermarket. Not the prettiest of set ups but I think it will do the job.


----------



## foxfish (4 Jun 2014)

They are quite noisy!


----------



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

You mean the pump ? , or the impeller thing , or both  !


----------



## foxfish (4 Jun 2014)

The impellor thing!
Might not be an issue for you but is was for me


----------



## id_darren (4 Jun 2014)

That is bad news for me , I am back to square one.
Thank you for your time.

Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Jun 2014)

You can hear the reactor in the linked video. I think that would be anoying. The green reactors work well and you can get some very quet submersable pumps. I've used "jad" ones 700lph both were very quiet and cost around £10/15


----------

